# Best TV Show, right kind of poll



## Zerovoid (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok, I'm posting this again, with the kind of poll where you can pick more than one answer.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Feb 7, 2002)

You forgot the Simpsons.


----------



## Bass Puppet (Feb 7, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Urbanmech (Feb 7, 2002)

I second the call for the Simpsons.  Also the West Wing is pretty darn good.

I religiously watch Alias, CSI, 24 and Buffy.  Buffy is my favorite over all and CSI and 24 follow pretty close behind that.  Good poll!


----------



## Don21584 (Feb 7, 2002)

No "other" choice here, either.
You gotta realize that not everybody watches what you like.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 7, 2002)

FARSCAPE RULES!
Too bad good vs. evil got cancelled thated win hands down.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 7, 2002)

West Wing should have really been posted.  And MASH.  MASH is still better then 95% of the shows out there.  Then there's Sports Night and Cupid, two really good shows that canceled way to early.


----------



## Claude Raines (Feb 7, 2002)

You forgot the choice: "All TV shows are awful and people shouldn't waste their time on such mindless entertainment."


----------



## Tom Cashel (Feb 7, 2002)

It seems to me that statements formulated in the style of "All (blanks) are (blank)," betray astounding closed-mindedness for someone who doesn't watch any television.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh yea how about witchblade, not the best show, but good enough to watch.

And do you guys really hate TV enough to post here? If you do i think Dr.Midnight told you people where to go on the other TV poll.


----------



## Sodalis (Feb 7, 2002)

i am stilla  kid- and so will always vote cartoons over anything else... that and the fact that anything is possible in a cartoon, where in real movies/ shows, there are physical and technological restrictions to what a person can do.

I voted for smallville, but my real fav show is Yugio- a saturday morning cartoon that crosses MTG with Pokemon.  Basically a kid can transform into an adult and dual with other people to fight his way through and rescue his grandfather.  In dualing, both sides play MTG (cards) but each card is projected into life by modern technology and the monsters fight with each other- equipped with breath weapons, spell immunities, spell-like abil.  The loser loses his soul to the shadow realm...

The show has a real fantasy feal to it- and i especially love the various monsters they have.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Feb 7, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> And do you guys really hate TV enough to post here? If you do i think Dr.Midnight told you people where to go on the other TV poll. *




You talking to me?

1. Read the thread: I voted for The Simpsons.

2. Read my post: I was talking about the basic absurdity of "All (blank) are (blank)" statements.

3. Doc Midnight's post?  Though he's a nice guy, a great writer, and we have mutual friends, that post was ignorant.  He was basically just riffing on the concept that "All literature buffs are pretentious goateed pseudo-intellectuals who hang out in coffee shops."  Now I could come right back and say, "Oh, sure...planting your a$$ on the sofa with some chips and watching the History channel or CNN is _much_ better for you than discussing Kafka," but that would be *equally ignorant*.

4. The phrase "you people" really makes me f***ing angry.

5. Hey, no offense, just stating my view. 

6. And I still think the Simpsons is the best show on TV: social satire that just happens to be really funny.

7. There is no number 7.

8. No wife, no horse, no moustache...always anger and derision.

9. Hail Eris.

10. All statements are true in some sense, false in some sense, meaningless in some sense, true and false in some sense, false and meaningless in some sense, and true, false, and meaningless in some sense.  So spake Sya Syadasti.

11. "But this one goes to 11!"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 7, 2002)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You talking to me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Feb 7, 2002)

I voted for *Farscape*.  By far the best thing on the above list, but it's time for some new episodes!!!

My number one show right now is *West Wing*.  Head and sholders above anything else on TV.  Why can't Enterprise have writers this good?

And am I the only one who cringes whenever they watch Buffy these days...  For me this show has gone from one of my favorites, to something that I watch and then regret having done so...


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 7, 2002)

TV is rapidly becoming a haven for really high-quality entertainment, and an outlet for artistic statements. The old "all TV is crap" sentiment is out-of-date and out-of-touch.

Recent stuff like the Arabian Nights miniseries, for example, which are as fully realized as anything on a movie screen, and which have the luxury of spreading out over several hours over a few days, demonstrates that TV has a unique niche to fill in film. 24, one of the best shows I've seen ever, takes the miniseries concept even further, carrying one unbroken story arc over an entire season, and can achieve a level of depth a movie never could.

Right now, there is an unusually large number of top-notch film work being done on TV. Shows like Alias or 24 or Enterprise or Law & Order (any of them) or CSI, or heck, Gilmore Girls (well-written and the mom is gorgeous) deserve to be referred to as film simply because they have transcended the sludge TV used to be. 

Ah, jeez, nobody's gonna read this anyway...


----------



## Villano (Feb 7, 2002)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *You forgot the Simpsons. *




I'd vote for "Reruns Of The Simpsons".  For the last couple of years, the show hasn't done much for me.

Officially, I'm voting for Home Movies on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Feb 7, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm not sure whether your little rant, thing was supposed to be a flame or not? If it was, then sorry to say it was a poor attempt.
> 
> *




Nah...sorry, Sir Osis.  It was meant to be an angry rant that ran out of anger halfway through and tried to redeem itself by making cheeky quotes from "This is Spinal Tap."

Knee jerk reaction.  My apologies.  Normally I'm Dr. Jekyll but every once in a while...


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey, Space Ghost Coast-to-Coast is essential, as is Late Night with Conan O'Brien.


----------



## Ristamar (Feb 8, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Hey, Space Ghost Coast-to-Coast is essential, as is Late Night with Conan O'Brien. *




Indeed.  Space Ghost and Conan both rock.


----------



## Claude Raines (Feb 8, 2002)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *It seems to me that statements formulated in the style of "All (blanks) are (blank)," betray astounding closed-mindedness for someone who doesn't watch any television. *




Ahh, but I have spent enough time watching T.V. (and I still watch some even now) to realize that for me it is all mindless. Besides, can't I poke a little fun at cultural icons? I apologize if you took me too seriously & I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## beta-ray (Feb 8, 2002)

*shrug* Out of that list I chose Enterprise. Granted it isn't the best Star Trek, and probably not the best on the lists but it's the only one I watch regularly on the list.

I don't have a favorite TV show, but I do like a lot of animation, Nature, Nova and the Discovery Channel.


----------



## Eye Tyrant (Feb 8, 2002)

*CSI* is by far the best show on this list!! Not to mention that it's my favorite, with "That 70s Show" being a close second!


----------



## Breakstone (Feb 8, 2002)

I'd vote Simpsons, if it were up there.

I'm a die-hard Simpsons fan.

Sure, the last few years haven't been their best, but it's still incredibly funny.


----------



## Brother Laszlo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Family Guy*

While I am a hard-core Simpsons fan, I must say that Family Guy has consistently beaten the snot out of The Simpsons since I started watching it.  Check it out!


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah, television *is* pretty mindless...not at all like hanging out on gaming messageboards.

ps. You forgot the soon-to-be-departed-yet-absolutely-funniest show on television: *Family Guy.*


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Feb 8, 2002)

IMO, it's "The Andy Griffith Show."

But since it wasn't a valid choice, I chose Andromeda.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 8, 2002)

Much as I like Farscape, didn't it get cancelled as well?  Or did a confuse it with Invisible Man, which is truly now gone.


----------



## RaZZer99 (Feb 8, 2002)

My vote is for Young and the Restless.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 8, 2002)

Hmm...
I donno, I like a lot of shows.
Smallville (probably my current favorite)
Buffy
Angel
Enterprise
Special Unit 2
Stargate SG-1
The New Yankee Workshop
This Old House
America's Test Kitchen
Simpsons
Family Guy
Late Friday
Mad TV
Saturday Night Live?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Feb 8, 2002)

I enjoy the Antiques Roadshow. In Search Of... is also very cool. I just wish the History Channel would play the original opening theme music. I also occasionally watch the old Rockford Files, which at its best was a pretty good update of the 1930s/40s detective films.

And my favorite animated comedy is Duckman. The show paved the way for everything from South Park to Family Guy (which has declined in quality this season). Truly psychotic stuff.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't believe that (at the time of my voting) the phenomenally good *Alias* (my choice) has as few votes as the execrable *Dark Angel*.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 8, 2002)

Farscape and Buffy.  

But where is Futurama!


----------



## Maddenus2 (Feb 8, 2002)

*TV is the instrument of the devil*

Umm did i type that out loud 

No its true, I got a watchtower through my door as i hid behind my sofa. 

I vote simpsons. too I actually voted for buffy but thats cos my son fancies her. (umm well err ok so do i ) and the simpson wasnt there.

Simpsons is the 1st time i ever saw the americans actually take a step back from their culture and satirize it.  That is a healthy thing to do.  But i will proberly be blasted for that even though i am applauding it.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Feb 8, 2002)

Claude Raines said:
			
		

> *
> Besides, can't I poke a little fun at cultural icons? I apologize if you took me too seriously & I hope I didn't offend anyone. *




Of course you can!  The apologies are mine, Claude...I've been sticking my foot in my mouth all over this thread.


----------



## TBoarder (Feb 9, 2002)

*Farscape still going strong*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Much as I like Farscape, didn't it get cancelled as well?  Or did a confuse it with Invisible Man, which is truly now gone. *




You're confusing it with Invisible Man.  Farscape will be returning for the end of season 3 in April and flow directly into Season 4 for the entire Summer.  It's been renewed for at least 2 more seasons.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2002)

OK, I voted for:

Buffy (IMO the best show on TV)
Angel
Farscape


I may very well have voted for more, but most of the show you mentioned will not be on British TV for a year or two 


Notable ommisions from the list:

Stargate SG-1 (the best Sci-Fi around after B5)
The Simpsons
Futurama


----------



## Fyrie (Feb 9, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## EverSoar (Feb 9, 2002)

Depends, a lot of those shows, I hardly ever watch. 
I intend to watch Enterprise when it COMES TO AUSTALIA!!!


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey where's *The Simpsons*? 
(Sorry did a search for Buffy and found this old old thread....)


----------



## Wombat (Nov 15, 2003)

...errr...

None of the above?

Occasionally _The Simpsons_?

No tv


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok, so my list of good shows goes like this (in no particular order), along with commentary:

_Enterprise_ - Getting better, IMO, in 3rd season.
_Monk_ - Just watched it last night, "Mr. Monk and the old, old man." That was pure genius.
_The Simpsons_ - Yeah, it's getting dumber. It's funny, but not fresh. In the words of Ralph Wiggum, "It's funny, but not 'ha-ha' funny."
_That 70s Show_ - It's still funny, although it's gone a bit down...
_Two and a Half Men_ - It's funny, and it's fresh. But must Charlie Sheen always have a character with the same name?
_Mad TV_ - 200th episode was great.
_SNL_ - Still watch it, but...
_MASH_ - I'm a new fan. 
_CSI_ - Haven't watched it for a bit, but it's a great show.

Ok, so I used to watch _Andromeda_ (I didn't put it down). It used to be good, but IMO, it's just Hercules in space now.


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf (Nov 17, 2003)

Dude! I wanna vote for *Six Feet under*!!!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Nov 17, 2003)

I watch 24, CSI, and CSI Miami every week.  The best dramas on TV, IMO.

As for sitcoms, I like to watch The Simpsons, King of the Hill, and Malcom in the Middle.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 17, 2003)

_Good vs. Evil_ was one of the best shows I've ever seen.

Also, _NewsRadio_ - before Phil Hartman was killed.  Not that he held the show together or anything, but after he died the quality of the show just went completely downhill.  I don't think the writers really dealt with the change in group dynamics very well at all, especially with *shudder* Jon Lovitz.  They made Dave Foley's character too silly, and they needed another straight guy, not another silly one, so Lovitz obviously didn't work.

I'm a huge fan of _Jeremiah_.  The characters are just incredible, especially with the second season.  I'm worried about the third season (if there is one, though I can't see why there wouldn't be) because apparently MGM was really intrusive and JMS quit.

I'm also a rabid _Babylon 5_ fan, as well as a _Farscape_ fan.  Both shows deserve better treatment than what SFC has given them.

And to be completely contrary, I'm not a fan of _The Simpsons_ at all.  Label me odd, but I don't particularly think it's a very clever show, especially nowadays.  I don't think it takes too much talent to cram as many obscure cultural references as possible into half an hour.  I actually thought it was pretty cool when it came out, but now it's just tired and boring.  Which is why I liked _Futurama_ - seemed to be a return to the more old-school _Simpsons_, but more original and better written.


----------



## Enforcer (Nov 18, 2003)

Eye Tyrant said:
			
		

> *CSI* is by far the best show on this list!! Not to mention that it's my favorite, with "That 70s Show" being a close second!



Okay, CSI is pretty good, but "That 70s Show"?!?!? At least I know that _you're_ the reason the show's still on the air. What sort of demonic pact did that entail, by the way?   

All just my opinion of course.

My favorite shows are: Alias, Law & Order (the original even though Elisabeth Rohm sucks at acting, SVU is pretty good but not great, and Vincent D'howeveryouspell it annoys me so not CI at all), West Wing (and Sports Night, done by the same guy--ever notice how similar the dialogue style is?), ER, and what is in my opinion the best show on television, The Shield.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 18, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Also, _NewsRadio_ - before Phil Hartman was killed.  Not that he held the show together or anything, but after he died the quality of the show just went completely downhill.  I don't think the writers really dealt with the change in group dynamics very well at all, especially with *shudder* Jon Lovitz.  They made Dave Foley's character too silly, and they needed another straight guy, not another silly one, so Lovitz obviously didn't work.




Ah, yes, how could I forget? That was a great show, especially Jimmy James.



> [And to be completely contrary, I'm not a fan of _The Simpsons_ at all.  Label me odd, but I don't particularly think it's a very clever show, especially nowadays.  I don't think it takes too much talent to cram as many obscure cultural references as possible into half an hour.  I actually thought it was pretty cool when it came out, but now it's just tired and boring.  Which is why I liked _Futurama_ - seemed to be a return to the more old-school _Simpsons_, but more original and better written.




Although I don't agree about it not ever being clever, you're right about it being now like that. Which is why I also love _Futurama_, esp. because of the _Star Trek_ references.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 18, 2003)

Well let's see, I guess I'd have to vote for Matlock, Diagnosis Murder and the Master Golf Tourney....no wait, I must be chanelling my father again. 

Seriously, the only show on TV anymore that I even bother to videotape is "24", although I do like "West Wing", and the past three episodes of "Enterprise" have been the best in the series to date.   I'll also watch "ER", "CSI" and "NYPD Blue" if I happen to be around, although I am really starting to ask myself why.


----------



## Jamdin (Nov 18, 2003)

I did not see HBO's Carnivale as a choice and it is one heck of a rollercoaster show. I did love Showtime's Jeremiah too and thought the addition of Mister Smith was great. I also thought Showtime's Dead Like Me is great too. I ended up voting for Smallville because every episode either makes me cheer or boo.


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 18, 2003)

I voted for Farscape, but Law&Order is my other choice.


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Kinda like _Without a Trace_ also... (and Simpsons)


----------



## Elf Witch (Nov 18, 2003)

I really like Jerimiah Sean Astin as Mr Smith has added a nice touch to an already good show. 

Stargate SG1 is another favorite. I also watch Angel and Charmed. These are my must sees. 

I will catch ER, Red Dwarf and Friends if I am around.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 18, 2003)

One note, I did actually like _The Simpsons_ when it was new.  The novelty of it just wore off pretty quickly, and the writing for last five years at least has been absolutely terrible comparitively.  The only reason I ever see it nowadays is because my gf is a big fan.

And Theo is by far and away the best part of _Jeremiah_!    Though Astin in the seventh episode, where 



Spoiler



Jeremiah, Kurdy, and Smith went to Daniel's territory was great!  "Can I help it if I'm a trendsetter?"


  I almost died laughing.

One show that I neglected to mention was _The Tick._  No, not that terrible one with Warburton (sp?) but the cartoon.  That was a work of comedic genius, and it's a shame that it didn't get a couple more seasons when regugitated crap like _The Simpsons_ (or insert crappy sit-com of choice) continues year after year.  All this is in my opinion, of course.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 18, 2003)

Claude Raines said:
			
		

> Ahh, but I have spent enough time watching T.V. (and I still watch some even now) to realize that for me it is all mindless. Besides, can't I poke a little fun at cultural icons? I apologize if you took me too seriously & I hope I didn't offend anyone.



Though I think people tend to be oversensitive in the Internet (maybe because it is difficult to see the actual attitude of the writer without being able to see him and the situation)... :

T.V. is not always mindless. Actually I think many shows are quite mind"ful", and have engaging stories (similar to novels). Still, it is a passive medium (though is it really, if you consider Fansites, clubs, and discussions on boards like this?), but so are books.
Though I think that shows like "Big Brother" or "Deutschland sucht den Superstar" (The US-American equivalent being "American Idol", I believe) are pretty mindless, I admit. 

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Datt (Nov 18, 2003)

I guess my vote goes to most things broadcast in HD.  If you never watched something in HD you really need.  It just makes everything that much better, from football games to ER.  When it shows a lawn and you can almost count the blades of grass, that is great TV.


----------



## Altalazar (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, I checked all but the ones I've never seen (Smallville and farscape and one other)  I also checked ALias, because I intend to get the DVDs and watch it.

I watched Buffy and Angel only on DVD.  

Looks like Buffy is the clear winner overall.  Interesting.


----------



## Asmo (Mar 21, 2004)

I voted for Alias.
After a somewhat dissapointing 5th season (it´s getting better,though) of Angel, Alias has rapidly become my favorite show with 24 as a close second.
Arwin Sloane must be the best villain,ever. A very good character.

Asmo


----------



## Wombat (Mar 21, 2004)

None of the above

I liked _The Tick_ (both cartoon & live-action), _The Simpsons_, _X-Files_ (before it just got silly), _Northern Exposure_, _Deep Space Nine_, _News Radio_, and the first season-and-a-half of _Twin Peaks_.  

Oh, and I used to be a huge fan of _The Rockford Files_ and parts of _M*A*S*H_.

Having no tv hasn't kept me from watching shows occasionally, but it has kept me from being inundated, which is a good thing  

Of the shows you listed, I have little or no interest.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 21, 2004)

I miss The Equalizer, Magnum PI and St Elsewhere. I feel oooold.


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 22, 2004)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force is the best show on TV. Duh!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have to second the Family Guy, no matter how many times I watch a particular episode I still laugh as I loud as the first time. I am so glad that they are going to be bringing it back. 

As for the list I voted for smallville, and CSI


----------



## Tallok (Mar 22, 2004)

conan 'o brien is the funniest man alive and the greatest tv show, no question in my mind.... out of the options, I voted enterprise.


----------

